# Advanced Search on Front Page is broken.



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

From the front page of the site, if you clilck "Search", then "Advanced Search", you get:

Not Found
The requested URL /search.php was not found on this server.

Seems to work fine from everywhere else in the site.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still broken.. 

anyone out there?


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

I do not see this behavior. It was a problem right after the upgrade of the site, but was fixed long ago. What browser are you using? Have you flushed your cache / forced a hard refresh in your browser to get the latest Javascript in there?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Jeff Block said:


> I do not see this behavior. It was a problem right after the upgrade of the site, but was fixed long ago. What browser are you using? Have you flushed your cache / forced a hard refresh in your browser to get the latest Javascript in there?


Yes, it happens on both of my computers, on the "Purple" skin. Both IE and Firefox.

The orange skin seems to work fine, so I guess I'll revert to that for now.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Confirmed: if I switch to the Purple skin, the Advanced Search link is:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/search.php

But in the other skins it's (correctly):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

The purple skin was the missing piece of info. I switched to purple, and see this problem now too. I'll make sure our tech team is aware of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Might want to have them fix the green one while they're at it...


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

both fixed...apologies for the inconvenience

i hate copy n' paste bugs


----------

